

Looking for a co-founder - sqldb

Hey,<p>I&#x27;m looking for a co-founder (ideally technical, with experience in Node.js, PHP or Python and experience in Linux) to build a database as a service startup with me.<p>If you want more details, or just want to contact me, email me at cofounderdbstartup@mailinator.com.<p>Thanks!
======
ForFreedom
Why do you want to use Node.js?

------
herinkc
Interesting, but you should be more clear if you want people to contact you.

------
AznHisoka
What's the problem you're trying to solve, first off?

~~~
davyjones
Not OP. I am guessing a service along the lines of StormDB or
postgres.heroku.com.

------
dome82
Just curious: why are you using a mailinator account?

------
itanews
could you be more specific about the project ?

